# Beztēma >  Tiem, kuri jūsmo par PSRS audiorūpniecības sasniegumiem.

## tornislv

Mājās ir kopā 6 10GD-35. Visi 3000, visi 16 Om. Pāri pēc vienādas jutības izveidot neizdodas ! Kā tie cilvēki tās S90 klausās, nesaprotu?
 ::

----------


## M_J

Tas arī par mani. Pats brīnos, kāpēc jau sen neesmu ieviesis kaut ko jēdzīgāku. Labāko atbildi dzirdēju no viena mūziķa, kuram mājās vēl lielākas briesmas. Viņš teica: "Īstā mūzika man skan iekšā, šitie krāmi vajadzīgi tikai, lai sinhronizētos".

----------


## Isegrim

Paņem Audax pīkstuļus no Jankus; nezināsi problēmu! 
Tie oriģinālie, ar dzeltenajiem kupoliem, man arī pāris ienācās. Nedomāju, ka būs īpaši labāki. 
P.S. Pēteris, kurš Plakidis, arī klausījās nenopietni sarakstītas kasetes.  
"To, kas tur pietrūkst, es piedomāju klāt", viņš man teica.

----------


## tornislv

nav stāsts par "labāki", gribas uz ausi "vienādus" atrast...

----------


## RudeWolf

Phe, it kā ausis jums būtu vienādas!

----------


## tornislv

es visus tos pīkstuļus ar vienu - labo - ausi klausījos

----------

